# Armani watch serial numbers



## Raiden

I purchased an Armani AR-2448 watch directly from Amazon (not a third party vendor) this week, and when it arrived it was missing its certificate of authenticity, which naturally caused some concern. 

I was looking the watch over and it has a 6-digit serial number engraved into the back of the watch, but it also has another 6-digit number engraved into the clasp on the bracelet. These numbers do not match. 

Could anyone who knows about Armani watches tell me if these numbers are supposed to be identical serial numbers, or if the number on the clasp is nothing more than a part number.

I'm intending to return it to get a replacement with the correct paperwork, but it would be helpful to know what to look out for. 

Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

Amazon does not sell fakes.


----------



## Raiden

I got my replacement in the post today from Amazon. It doesn't have a certificate of authenticity either, and the serial number on the back of the new one is identical to the old one. Every other photo I've seen of this watch has had a unique number so I find it very suspicious.



stuffler said:


> Amazon does not sell fakes.


Ordinarily I would trust Amazon, but they fulfil orders for third party vendors who sell suspect goods, and I've heard that they don't keep the stock separate in their warehouse.


----------



## StufflerMike

It is not the serial number, it is the model number, right ?! If you do believe for whatever reason it is not the real thing contact Fossil Group's customer service.


----------



## Raiden

stuffler said:


> It is not the serial number, it is the model number, right ?! If you do believe for whatever reason it is not the real thing contact Fossil Group's customer service.


The model number is AR-2448. This is etched onto the back of the watch next to the number I am referring to.

I e-mailed Emporio Armani watches yesterday and I received the following reply just this instant:



> Thank you for contacting Emporio Armani watches. We appreciate that you want to verify the authenticity of your new AR-2448 watch. The 6-digit number indicated on the back of your watch is its serial number, which can differ from the number on the clasp.




So that directly answers my first question regarding the discrepancy between the two numbers, but then raises some serious eyebrows as to why Amazon sent me two watches with identical serial numbers.

I returned them both this afternoon on the basis of the missing certificates of authenticity and duplicate numbers. I think I'll be buying from a brick and mortar jeweller's store next time.


----------

